# iPhone Apps/Accessories Thread



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Post your suggested apps and accessories in here!

*Apps:*
Free - ITN News
Free - Flixster
Free - Facebook
Free - iFooty

*Accessories*
iPhone 3G Dock

Thats all for now as I've had it less than a week!

Stick your recommendations down and if its an accessory a link to where to buy it from.

Currently looking for some headphones. If you can get them with a button on the wire to skip to the next track that would be good too!


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

my fave at the moment is remote lets you control itunes on your pc through wi fi and its free


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

aol radio
isteam
ipity ..bit poo but lol
google earth

ebay mains usb charger for £1 or so


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProductDetails.do?ctx=345;16;475;-1;233&sku=809743

Best thing i bought for my iPhone 3G.

Apps.

Missile Command
Bix

(wasted many an hour with those 2 apps)


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I've got 5 pages of apps so not gonna list all of them:

Favs are:

Urbnspoon
Sol Free
eBay
ijiggles
Remote (itunes)
Hangman
units
CubeCheater
Shazam
Translator
Backgrounds

Accesories

Logitech pure-fi Anywhere dock: Charges the Iphone 3G when plugged in to the mains and has a 10 hour internal battery , amazing sound quality and the remote allows you to browse your playlists, songs etc. Link

I also have a black silicone 'Exspect' case and screen protector


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Not got any accessories with mine but apps:

MMS
Facebook
Remote
Snatch
Vicinity
Blocks Classic
Shazam 

are my most used.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Apps that I am finding useful (owned mine for a couple weeks now)

Tweetie - Twitter Client
PhoneZap - Take a photo and post it straight to the web - could do with something similar but with the option to put it on my own webspace so I have more control over who sees it and stuff.
E-Wallet - now the new home for all my essential details like driving license, passport numbers, national isurance numbers, all my software serials and license keys, some of my web site logins which I can never remember away from home as they are too complicated. 
ITN News - RSS feed type thing but designed as an app, very good it is too
Iphoneappr - technically a website, but it is web based iphone applications.
BBC IPlayer - again a website really, but its just so cool, I can catch up on telly where ever! I was sat in the MOT centre the other day catching up on "Being Human", luckily they had a BT Openzone wifi hotspot in there as part of their business broadband package thing. It sure beat the crap out of reading a 6 year old copy of Autoexpress 

Accessory wise:
My Shure E2C headphones - wouldn't be without them on any player.
Air Jacket protective shell thing on the phone
Alpine KCA adapter in the car - though I am going to get a newer head unit as the older ipod interface is a bit slow.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just paid for TV Plus. Great little app for those with Sky+ as you can remote records directly from the TV listings.


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Apps:
IM+
MMS
iFooty
Facebook
Remote
Shazam
Tioti TV+
Allowance
eBay


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Got mine friday....... struggling a little. Whats the MMS app? Thought you couldn't send photos without adding the SP's adr=dress after the mobile number?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You can't send them but the app automatically downloads them instead of you having to go to the o2 website.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Cracking thread fellas!

Is anyone aware of an application where you can SEND picture messages?

Also, any good sat nav apps anyone could recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

APPS

monopoly - great for long journeys
mms - picture messaging
facebook
around me - great for finding local poi's
crash kart - good game
ishoot - game
mcfinder - finds nearest maccy d's
solebon - solitaire games
coloursplash
screen clean
400 sounds - great for work


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

So whos everyone using for the MMS app then? Also links would be good.

Ive seen

http://www.wit-software.com/mms.html

and

http://www.iphonemms.net/

Who uses what?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm using iPhoneMMS. Works well enough.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

UPDATE: favourite game to date is 'Lets Golf' by Gameloft, awesome game, awesome graphics, easy to play & lots of levels....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Andy_Green said:


> UPDATE: favourite game to date is 'Lets Golf' by Gameloft, awesome game, awesome graphics, easy to play & lots of levels....


Is it on App Store? and is it............ Free? lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Fav game at the moment is *FlightControl*. Think it only costs 59p at the moment.

Simple game, but highly addictive.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Is it on App Store? and is it............ Free? lol


Yes it's on app store but no not free unless your jailbroken but that's another story.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

neilos said:


> Fav game at the moment is *FlightControl*. Think it only costs 59p at the moment.
> 
> Simple game, but highly addictive.


Just been playing flight control, agreed - good game.


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

My favorite game at the moment is "Zombieville USA. Highly addictive.:thumb:

Other apps:
-Dinolycious 
-iHUD (head-up display for the 3G)
-touchplot
-measures (for converting units)
-CS2 (atomic clock)
-Carpenter
-Bloomberg
-Shazam

Fritz:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

i have the spitir level because it was free and some free darts game, palringo for msn messenger


----------



## ryan78 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have had my iphone a week and had it jailbroken by a mate, so glad i did though as now so much open to me. I have changed absolutely everything on the phone right down to having retro Apple logos for the signal and a vista style theme (I know bit of a mixmatch but it looks sooo good)

Apps wise: -

Wobble (I tried asking a girl out if I could take a pic and show her how I can jiggle her boobs without touching them, did not work though!!) lol

facebook
Tweetie
SwirlyMMS
BiteSMS
Ifart
Flashlight
Childwithin
pdanet (Tethering -Use the phones 3g to go online on my laptop)
xGPS - turn by turn voice sat nav
ibluetooth
Tunewiki
Cycorder - Video recording
Colour splash
Wunder radio - Can listen to thousands of radio stations including scanning American Emergency Services!!
ClearCam - 4 MP camera instead of 2 as standard
mxtube
d tunes

and categories is a must too so can put everything in folders to clean it up abit


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Best ones I have;

Logmein Ignition - amazing bit of kit, allows easy remote access to PC's anywhere, has to be seen to be believed

Holdem - best poker game I've tried

EPL Live - very good for prem footy

Ebay - very good

Trains - very useful for live train timetables

iFitness - great for memorising gym routines


----------



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

i love the zippo lighter, just fnny and amazing also like super monkey ball


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I hit the App store this weekend!

Free Apps:

Time Crisis Lite ****
Ferrari GT Lite ***
SGN Golf ***
Vegas Pool Lite ****
Aqua Moto Lite ***

Paid Apps:

Real Football 09 ****
Tennis 09 ****

Also Got MMSiPhone ****
Shazam ***
Palringo ***

Best thing was getting iRinger and sorting a few decent ringtones!

3 weeks and im finally happy with the phone!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

My apps, all free:
Write pad - finger strokes are translated into text. Works well
Counter - counts things
Air Share - connects to your PC and allows doc and pdf sharing. A pain to setup for me but it works like a champ now.
Night Stand - alarm clock when I travel
Google earth - travel tool for me
1Password - protected vital info
Wikiamo - wikipedia tool for us info junkies
Planets - obvious
ITranslate 
Urbanspoon - a few local cities are listed so it's good.
Banner Free - lcd banners, good for many laughs in social settings.
IPint - a real life saver in crowded bars. Hold it up and show it to the waitress. Beer comes quick.
Italk - voice reminders
MyLite - flashlight app.
Iphunny - humourous quotes
WeatherEye - multiple locations
Sudoku daily - 

All are available at the app store.
-John C.


----------



## Dip the Dip (Feb 14, 2009)

My Fav's atm as most of them have been mentioned
Run Keeper - Map your run's 
London JamCams
Pacman

Accessories - Zagg Invisible shield - Currently peeling in a few places 

Recommend a very inconspicuous case some one?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

another good looking game;

Vans SK8 Pool Service


----------



## wise1 (Mar 12, 2009)

ryan78 said:


> I have had my iphone a week and had it jailbroken by a mate, so glad i did though as now so much open to me. I have changed absolutely everything on the phone right down to having retro Apple logos for the signal and a vista style theme (I know bit of a mixmatch but it looks sooo good)
> 
> Apps wise: -
> 
> ...


Hiya - what are the pros and cons to having your iPhone jailbroken? Can you still use it as a normal iPhone with the App store?

Cheers


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ryan78 said:


> xGPS - turn by turn voice sat nav


Is that on App Store?


----------



## ryan78 (Mar 23, 2009)

wise1 said:


> Hiya - what are the pros and cons to having your iPhone jailbroken? Can you still use it as a normal iPhone with the App store?
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate, pros- you can totally customize everything on your phone, start up screen, lock screen, themes, more tones! A better SMS application with emotions, mms send and recieve application... Loads of free apps and games, Bluetooth, just so many more things open to you if phone is jailbroken... Let's you free with it really!!

Cons- I'm have not found any really! Other ppl may tell you different... I suppose only thing is not being able to do apple updates but then not really needed! You can still plug it into iTunes and load official apps just not press the update button.

Will get some screen shots up of my phone!


----------



## ryan78 (Mar 23, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Is that on App Store?


No mate it's only on the jailbroken version of app store not sure if apple has something similar on iTunes


----------



## ryan78 (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure if this will interest anyone but this is how my Iphone looks after changing everything around after it had been jailbroken

Lockscreen










Springboard



















All my games and apps are in the folders (Fun, Media, Apps, Downloaders, Games), I have hidden Icons of apps I do not use and changed absolutely everything such as the Signal strength into an Apple logo, have changed the wifi logo, the page dots into stars and when it charges an old style apple logo comes up.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ryan78 said:


> No mate it's only on the jailbroken version of app store not sure if apple has something similar on iTunes


Bugger oh well.

Don't really want to jailbreak mine as it's a company phone.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

:lol: @ ryan78.. iPhone with Blackerry icons..

Always wondered why some people but Windows themes on them aswell!


----------



## ryan78 (Mar 23, 2009)

swordjo said:


> :lol: @ ryan78.. iPhone with Blackerry icons..
> 
> Always wondered why some people but Windows themes on them aswell!


You noticed :lol: Yeah I forget which blackberry style icons they are called I did have Windows vista style icons etc  Just thought it looked good! Its got abit of everything on the phone that i liked...

Apparently Microsoft has bought the whole Jailbroken app store Cydia off of the designer that everyone is using on thier Iphones along with the MMS Service.....I cant imagine Apple is best pleased! lol Think there could be a lawsuit on the way between them.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

I tried the Blackberry Impression theme but couldnt get on with the transparent icon labels.

I've been using this theme 'Vector' for a while now, not seen anything new recently which has caught my eye.










Do like my live-weather and temp in status bar.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

swordjo said:


> :lol: @ ryan78.. iPhone with Blackerry icons..
> 
> Always wondered why some people but Windows themes on them aswell!


Pretty much a straight copy here;










Available when unlocked thru cydia but imho looks better than it performs.


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Dip the Dip said:


> My Fav's atm as most of them have been mentioned
> Run Keeper - Map your run's
> London JamCams
> Pacman
> ...


http://www.iwizz.co.uk/show_product/283/Groove_Shield_Form_iPhone_3G_hard_case/

bought both black and carbon looky likey.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ryan78 said:


> Cons- I'm have not found any really!


Agree - its all good EXCEPT 1 thing. Each time you jailbreak you need to re-unlock your phone and install all the jailbreak apps back. There is a tool for backing up the apps before upgrade and restoring it after but in the two firmware updates I have done its failed on my and not restored my apps. Luckly first time round i only had a couple and second time round I made a list just in case.


----------



## wise1 (Mar 12, 2009)

ryan78 said:


> Hi mate, pros- you can totally customize everything on your phone, start up screen, lock screen, themes, more tones! A better SMS application with emotions, mms send and recieve application... Loads of free apps and games, Bluetooth, just so many more things open to you if phone is jailbroken... Let's you free with it really!!
> 
> Cons- I'm have not found any really! Other ppl may tell you different... I suppose only thing is not being able to do apple updates but then not really needed! You can still plug it into iTunes and load official apps just not press the update button.
> 
> Will get some screen shots up of my phone!


Thanks mate excellent news.... I've got an HTC TytnII at the moment and like the ability to reskin it if I so desire. Sounds like Jailbreaking will allow me to do that and a whole lot more.

Cheers


----------

